# Mountain Bear hunting gear



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 23, 2019)

This is the thread to post your mountain gear. What works for you? What didn't work for you? There are no wrong answers as everyone has their own preferences. I think we can help each other and others to not fall victim to all the hype of all the gadgets and gizmos out there. Firearms, backpacks, tools, Tell us about about them!


----------



## jbogg (Jul 23, 2019)

JX 3 Hybrid tree saddle:  I have not hunted out of it yet so I will have to report back on this one.  Really looking forward to getting up off the ground and increasing my field of view.

Savage Lightweight Hunter in .308:  I have only taken a couple of hogs with it since purchasing earlier this year.  Rifle and scope combined weigh just a little over 6 lbs so it feels like a feather compared to my old Model 70 in .300 Win Mag.

Horn Hunter Full Curl Pack:  Modular Internal frame pack with nice meat shelf and compression straps.  A tad on the heavy side but very well made and on the lower end of the price spectrum for meat packs.

OnXMap:  GPS feature works in airplane mode with no cell service when using a stored map.  Gives me peace of mind while hiking out after dark when I am way back off the beaten path on NF.   Also using the private property  boundary line feature you can find little slivers of public access in between private property boundaries and hunt pieces of public that receive very little pressure due to most folks not understanding how to access.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 23, 2019)

Rifle, stand, pack, all well under 20 lb. A Bic lighter, tube of vaseline chapstick, and cheap compass are in the pocket of my pack.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jul 23, 2019)

Depends:

1. Just an evening hunt after work: pocket knife, gun or bow, stand or hammock, dragging handle, flashlight.

2. Full single day up to 4 miles from truck. Same as #1 plus a near empty pack with a couple of garbage/feed bags, skinning knife, drinks and food.
Edit: forgot to include TP and Benadryl. 

3. Backpack/Camping: same as #2, except framed pack, more food, sleeping bag, matches/lighter, water filter, extra light, tent, folding saw, rope, charger for phone.

I’m really less on gear, and more on hunting. The major ingredient, as I often tell folks, is empty pack space to haul out your trophy. Less really is more.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jul 23, 2019)

Good thread Scout82. I'm still workin on mine.


----------



## jbogg (Jul 23, 2019)

whitetailfreak said:


> Rifle, stand, pack, all well under 20 lb. A Bic lighter and cheap compass are in the pocket of my pack.
> 
> 
> View attachment 977130



Can’t overstate the importance of that three ply Mountain Money in the zip lock baggie.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 23, 2019)

Here is my archery setup. The only thing that will change when firearm season carrying my rifle instead. I carry single shoulder sling packs to keep my shooting shoulder clear for when I'm out creeping around. I use a Dead ringer hammock seat attached to the side of my pack and I stash my drag sled and tarp on the mountain in the area I plan to hunt. With either the crossbow or rifle, it's about 20lbs with no food or water. My knife should be here tomorrow in my new sheath.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 23, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> Good thread Scout82. I'm still workin on mine.


I'm always working on mine till the last minute..


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 24, 2019)

Yeah mines still collecting dust. Got to start getting it together.  I used a external frame pack from Cabela's last year instead of my Badlands and all the extra room sure was nice.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 24, 2019)

Mine is about the same as most on here , hammock seat for sitting, plus ive been using one of those replaceable blade knives to cut down on weight of bringing a knife sharpener. A couple extra blades are lighter than a stone.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 24, 2019)

My new sheath came today! I wanted a scout style sheath to keep my hips clear, and my silhouette narrower. I had this one made so it can also be carried vertically or attached to my pack. I carry an Ontario RAT 5 knife. It's not too big to skin and quarter with, and not too small to hack a path with. I really appreciated having a real knife with me last year when I dragged my bear out down a small stream. I have another handmade wilderness blade I carry sometimes that was specifically designed to process big game, I find it good for using as a hatchet as well and used it to build a travois to haul the hogs I got out of the mountain 2 seasons ago. I'll post it if any of you are interested.


----------



## jbogg (Jul 24, 2019)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> My new sheath came today! I wanted a scout style sheath to keep my hips clear, and my silhouette narrower. I had this one made so it can also be carried vertically or attached to my pack. I carry an Ontario RAT 5 knife. It's not too big to skin and quarter with, and not too small to hack a path with. I really appreciated having a real knife with me last year when I dragged my bear out down a small stream. I have another handmade wilderness blade I carry sometimes that was specifically designed to process big game, I find it good for using as a hatchet as well and used it to build a travois to haul the hogs I got out of the mountain 2 seasons ago. I'll post it if any of you are interested.
> View attachment 977203View attachment 977204View attachment 977205


That’s a good looking sheath!


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 25, 2019)

Does anyone besides me carry a personal locator beacon?  Worth every penny, I think.


----------



## ripplerider (Jul 25, 2019)

I've got one in my head, but every now and then it malfunctions.


----------



## Raylander (Jul 25, 2019)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> My new sheath came today! I wanted a scout style sheath to keep my hips clear, and my silhouette narrower. I had this one made so it can also be carried vertically or attached to my pack. I carry an Ontario RAT 5 knife. It's not too big to skin and quarter with, and not too small to hack a path with. I really appreciated having a real knife with me last year when I dragged my bear out down a small stream. I have another handmade wilderness blade I carry sometimes that was specifically designed to process big game, I find it good for using as a hatchet as well and used it to build a travois to haul the hogs I got out of the mountain 2 seasons ago. I'll post it if any of you are interested.
> View attachment 977203View attachment 977204View attachment 977205



Boy howdy! That’s a knife, or more like a mountain war sword! I like it!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Jul 25, 2019)

Water, water, water, oh and did I mention water.


----------



## ScarFoot (Jul 25, 2019)

Bkeepr said:


> Does anyone besides me carry a personal locator beacon?  Worth every penny, I think.


I have been carrying one since 2014 as I am often alone. I have carried it in multiple countries and all over the US, I have the Garmin in reach that also has text capabilities and emergency sos, Worth it's weight in gold I am about to purchase two more for my teenage sons as they are increasingly going their own way, can't go wrong being too careful in the back country...


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 25, 2019)

worleyburd86 said:


> Boy howdy! That’s a knife, or more like a mountain war sword! I like it!


It's not too big, 5" blade. Any bigger and it'd be too big to be handy.


----------



## Timberman (Jul 25, 2019)

Badlands 2200, hammock seat, compass, knife, lighter, light, pillow cases, some cord, TP, water, food, 5 hour energy, etc. 

I learned to navigate with a compass. I use the phone apps some but mostly to see things in relation to each other. I use a compass to get around.


----------



## Stump06 (Jul 25, 2019)

jbogg said:


> JX 3 Hybrid tree saddle


Hoping to get up there next year and chase some bears with mine. Headed to Co in Sept to chase some bear/elk and gonna take my kite.


jbogg said:


> Horn Hunter Full Curl Pack


You'll like that full curl. IMO a hard pack to beat for the money.


----------



## jbogg (Jul 25, 2019)

Stump06 said:


> Hoping to get up there next year and chase some bears with mine. Headed to Co in Sept to chase some bear/elk and gonna take my kite.
> 
> You'll like that full curl. IMO a hard pack to beat for the money.



That Kite is a nice saddle.  What’s your climbing method?


----------



## Stump06 (Jul 26, 2019)

99% of the time I use spurs. Picked up a drill and some carbon bolts this year and will probably use that some. Its hard to get away from the convenience of those sours though! Meant to get with you at saddlepalooza to talk about bears and saddles but there was a lot going on!


----------



## jbogg (Jul 26, 2019)

Stump06 said:


> 99% of the time I use spurs. Picked up a drill and some carbon bolts this year and will probably use that some. Its hard to get away from the convenience of those sours though! Meant to get with you at saddlepalooza to talk about bears and saddles but there was a lot going on!



I was only able to stay for two nights at Saddlepalooza, but that was enough to get me into a saddle.  Just sold my Summit Goliath so I am all in.  I wish I could use spurs, but I am hunting only public ground these days.  I’ve been using the LW Handclimber as my climbing method and platform and it works decent.


----------



## Stump06 (Jul 26, 2019)

I've seen some videos of guys using the hand climbers and they look slick. You don't need much in the way of a platform in that JX3, just enough to be able to push off and lean around the tree.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 27, 2019)

What do you guys use for a drag sled? I used the "Deer Sleigh'r last year and it split in half about a quarter mile from my truck. It worked great until then, and I'll likely be buying another really soon, just looking for options


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jul 28, 2019)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> What do you guys use for a drag sled? I used the "Deer Sleigh'r last year and it split in half about a quarter mile from my truck. It worked great until then, and I'll likely be buying another really soon, just looking for options


Depends, a lot of the guys here just buy good pack frames and pack out the game rather than haul.  My back won't take that so I use a combination of a deadsled, and  a game cart.  The sled is used when I'm off road/ trail  or in wilderness areas  (where anything with wheels is BANNED), the cart  is used if I'm going to be hunting down logging roads or trails where it can roll.


----------



## jbogg (Jul 28, 2019)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> What do you guys use for a drag sled? I used the "Deer Sleigh'r last year and it split in half about a quarter mile from my truck. It worked great until then, and I'll likely be buying another really soon, just looking for options



My plastic sled lasted exactly 1 Hunt after dragging about 70 pounds of pig along 2 miles of gravel forest service road.  Seems like all of my best bear spots are a solid 45 min to 1 hour hike almost entirely uphill.  I’m trying to come up with a system where I can get the entire bear out in one trip solo.  If I debone the meat I should be able to tote that on my back, but the head/hide is the stumbling block.  Thinking of using a thick canvas bag/tarp that I can bag the hide in and drag behind me on my way back to the truck.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 28, 2019)

Shappell Jet Sled


----------



## Buckman18 (Jul 28, 2019)

A sled can be ok in certain scenarios, but the older I get the more I’m sold on quartering, deboning, and packing out. Here’s one I killed a couple years back while on a hunt with my brother who is in the pic, 2 hours in. We were in the wilderness near the NC line not far from the AT. If we decided to sled it out, we would’ve walked the 4 miles back to get the sled, and it would’ve been counter productive. Instead, we deboned him in 30 minutes was on our way.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jul 28, 2019)

On the other hand, again, depending on where you’re at if it’s practical or legal, I used a little hillbilly engineering to turn a John Deere lawn trailer into a perfect cart for setting up camp in the hills. This camp was about 2 miles in, and there’s a decent enough old logging road that makes it doable. We were not technically inside of a wilderness area where we camped, so it was perfectly legal. Also makes a great game cart when the occasion calls:


----------



## deadend (Jul 28, 2019)

I have a 100 yard drag rule.  At 101 yards it gets quartered and packed.  A GOOD pack is worth its weight in gold and will make the job a breeze.  Dragging an animal on a sled or not is a good way to have a heart attack or rupture a disk.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 28, 2019)

Here was the results of the Deer Sleighr. The fact that it ripped was likely not it's fault. It worked really well until got to all the rocks in the creek.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jul 28, 2019)

deadend said:


> I have a 100 yard drag rule.  At 101 yards it gets quartered and packed.  A GOOD pack is worth its weight in gold and will make the job a breeze.  Dragging an animal on a sled or not is a good way to have a heart attack or rupture a disk.


Last time I seen this guy I had a bear in my pack, I was over 2 miles from the truck and he was headed deeper in. If yer gonna hike, packins the only way to fly.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 28, 2019)

If you want a good durable sled for short retrievals, look at these. I've killed 3 bears within 200 yards of my truck in the last 4 years. In those situations, I use a jet sled.


----------



## jbogg (Jul 28, 2019)

whitetailfreak said:


> If you want a good durable sled for short retrievals, look at these. I've killed 3 bears within 200 yards of my truck in the last 4 years. In those situations, I use a jet sled.
> View attachment 977728



I read a lot of good reviews on the Jet Sled but decided it was to heavy to pack in way back on every hunt.  Looks like it would be the ticket for those times when I’m only a couple of hundred yards from a logging road.The reviews said it was bullet proof.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm still working on this years loadout. I just got my final add-on delivered today so we'll see how this all works out. I'll be still hunting all season in the mountains do I'm trying to keep it light. Can't believe we only have 6 weeks to go!


----------



## jbogg (Jul 28, 2019)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I'm still working on this years loadout. I just got my final add-on delivered today so we'll see how this all works out. I'll be still hunting all season in the mountains do I'm trying to keep it light. Can't believe we only have 6 weeks to go!
> View attachment 977761



That’s a nice looking pack for bowhunting.  Does it carry comfortably?


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 28, 2019)

As for dragging animals out, here is the first thing I brought outta those mountains. My first hunt up there, I got a 150lb hog and a 15lb hoglet. I wrapped them in a tarp and tried that way, but it took me an hour just to get to flat ground. I ended up building a travois and dragged them the 2 miles to my truck, literally all uphill until the last 1/4 mile or so. Took me 5 hours to get them outta there. Trying to drag that hog by itself was like trying to drag a log with stobs all over it.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 28, 2019)

jbogg said:


> That’s a nice looking pack for bowhunting.  Does it carry comfortably?


I carry it for everything outdoors, it's great as long as you don't overload it. It's a Maxpedition Malaga.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 28, 2019)

How many of you like to hunt in not so ideal weather? I carry one of these ponchos with me if there is even a chance of rain. Opening day of firearms at Cohutta was during the last day of Hurricane Michael and I say in the rain for 5 hours and stayed dry. I got these from my buddy Creek @creekstewart.com. he still has them on sale for 9.99 and they are worth every penny. They are basically an old school heavy duty vinyl military poncho. If you decide to get one, tell him Bruce sent ya.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jul 29, 2019)

He may look like a bush hippie but I believe ol' Scout82 is gonna turn out to be quiet the mountain man! ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 29, 2019)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> How many of you like to hunt in not so ideal weather? I carry one of these ponchos with me if there is even a chance of rain. Opening day of firearms at Cohutta was during the last day of Hurricane Michael and I say in the rain for 5 hours and stayed dry. I got these from my buddy Creek @creekstewart.com. he still has them on sale for 9.99 and they are worth every penny. They are basically an old school heavy duty vinyl military poncho. If you decide to get one, tell him Bruce sent ya.
> View attachment 977772View attachment 977773


I enjoyed Creeks shows, wish he was still on. Seems like a straight up guy.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 29, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> He may look like a bush hippie but I believe ol' Scout82 is gonna turn out to be quiet the mountain man! ?


The only trees I hug are ones I'm about to fall out of ?


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 29, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I enjoyed Creeks shows, wish he was still on. Seems like a straight up guy.


He still has the show SOS how to survive. I made him a slingshot that ended up in one of his survival manuals, among other things. Cool guy, I met him a few years back.


----------



## humdandy (Jul 30, 2019)

Water.  Knife.  Flashlight.  Snacks.  Fire starter.  Paracord. TP. Construction grade trash bags.  Compass.  Cell phone.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jul 30, 2019)

Bags packed & ready. Bible;compass;lighter;flashlight;batteries;benydrill; charger;TP;lifestraw;water;Meat bags;knife; sharpener;hammock seat. A lot of empty space?(Pretty light set up)      
 These items will remain throughout the season however.... food, ammo and clothing will vary depending on what the hunt calls for.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 2, 2019)

Here's a tool I carry into the mountains sometimes. It's called the "Whiskey Hustler" and was made to be a big game field processing tool. I find it to be a meat cleaver crossed with a hatchet. I've taken apart a hog with it, built s travois, cleared brush, and fleshed a bear hide with it. This was handmade by Reptile Toolworks and was designed and gifted to me by Creek Stewart.


----------



## ScarFoot (Aug 2, 2019)

That's a nice piece


----------



## ScarFoot (Aug 2, 2019)

Could you move another pic of the map without the cleaver on it so we can see those highlighted areas


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 2, 2019)

Very cool.


----------



## splatek (Aug 10, 2019)

This thread is really helpful to me being a total newb to hunting, let along bear hunting. 

Any thoughts on broadheads? I've heard arguments both ways for standard versus mechanical for deer - I like to keep things simple so I've stuck with standard, but any thoughts for what to use for a crossbow broadhead for bear.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Aug 10, 2019)

I haven't used a crossbow but I'm all for fixed blade broadheads. I like a 3 blade cut on contact like the Woodsman.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 10, 2019)

splatek said:


> This thread is really helpful to me being a total newb to hunting, let along bear hunting.
> 
> Any thoughts on broadheads? I've heard arguments both ways for standard versus mechanical for deer - I like to keep things simple so I've stuck with standard, but any thoughts for what to use for a crossbow broadhead for bear.



It’s really a matter of opinion, but I really like Rage 2 Blade. I’ve had tremendous luck with them.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 10, 2019)

splatek said:


> This thread is really helpful to me being a total newb to hunting, let along bear hunting.
> 
> Any thoughts on broadheads? I've heard arguments both ways for standard versus mechanical for deer - I like to keep things simple so I've stuck with standard, but any thoughts for what to use for a crossbow broadhead for bear.


I'm going out with a crossbow for the first time this year. I've been extensively testing the one I've got. I'm using Magnus Black Hornet Broadheads with the ser-razor edge. I trashed 2 of them, contacted Magnus, and already have free replacements in the way. That was TODAY. The Broadheads are NASTY! I've got pics of all this I can share if you'd like.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 11, 2019)

Etoncathunter said:


> Depends, a lot of the guys here just buy good pack frames and pack out the game rather than haul.  My back won't take that so I use a combination of a deadsled, and  a game cart.  The sled is used when I'm off road/ trail  or in wilderness areas  (where anything with wheels is BANNED), the cart  is used if I'm going to be hunting down logging roads or trails where it can roll.


From what I understand, if you are using a properly sized frame with the load lifted appropriately then the weight will be on your hips, not shoulders or back. Dragging through rough terrain can’t be good on your back either.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 12, 2019)

I usually just fill my pockets. Two flashlights, cell phone for gps/maps, wallet, knife, surgical gloves for gutting, protein bar/peanut butter crackers, thermocell in early season, treestand on my back, water on my hip-sometimes two if I go in deep.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 19, 2019)

We have 25 days to go! I'm calling this zero with 7 shots through 1 hole and 1 bolt that kept flying wild (not in my quiver). So ready to get out of the city and after those picnic basket thieves..


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 20, 2019)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> We have 25 days to go! I'm calling this zero with 7 shots through 1 hole and 1 bolt that kept flying wild (not in my quiver). So ready to get out of the city and after those picnic basket thieves..
> View attachment 980451


That's good Scout! Yes sir I believe your ready.


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 23, 2019)

Since  I'm gonna be using the struggle stick I like the idea of being a lil' elevated. However I want it light and simple. I've come up with a 12.5 lb climber by using the bottom from a summit and a folding seat from an old loggy bayou. Think I can make a packable rig out of it. I've only tried it out in the yard, but so far I'm liking it.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 23, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> Since  I'm gonna be using the struggle stick I like the idea of being a lil' elevated. However I want it light and simple. I've come up with a 12.5 lb climber by using the bottom from a summit and a folding seat from an old loggy bayou. Think I can make a packable rig out of it. I've only tried it out in the yard, but so far I'm liking it.


I really need to put my skills to more use and design/build a true ultralight/packable stand. I just never make the time to do it. Maybe I'll put some thought into it and build something for us guys for next season.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 23, 2019)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I really need to put my skills to more use and design/build a true ultralight/packable stand. I just never make the time to do it. Maybe I'll put some thought into it and build something for us guys for next season.


ALL of you guys are are very welcome to send me ideas and sketches of ideas you think would work for you. I'm a 22 year welder/fabricator/machinist/toolmaker currently working as an in-house industrial designer/prototypist for the film industry. In tradesman rank, I'm a "Master Journeyman/Craftsman". I own a full machine/fabrication shop.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 24, 2019)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> ALL of you guys are are very welcome to send me ideas and sketches of ideas you think would work for you. I'm a 22 year welder/fabricator/machinist/toolmaker currently working as an in-house industrial designer/prototypist for the film industry. In tradesman rank, I'm a "Master Journeyman/Craftsman". I own a full machine/fabrication shop.


I’d buy a nice lightweight climber. I have no thoughts, other than I’d like it less than 15 pounds, anything more than that and I’d just go with the tried and true viper at 19 pounds.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Aug 24, 2019)

ddd-shooter said:


> I’d buy a nice lightweight climber. I have no thoughts, other than I’d like it less than 15 pounds, anything more than that and I’d just go with the tried and true viper at 19 pounds.


The new Lone Wolf stands are only like 11 lbs. Never used one myself but that is supposed to be the lightest option unless you go with a tree saddle.


----------



## ScarFoot (Aug 24, 2019)

I have kicked around the idea of having an aluminum seat assembly fabricated that would attach to the top of the collapsible aluminum ladders


----------



## ScarFoot (Aug 24, 2019)

I have kicked around the idea of having an aluminum seat assembly fabricated that would attach to the top of the collapsible aluminum ladders


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 25, 2019)

I finally got my gear sorted out. This is everything except my crossbow/rifle. Ultralight, easy to grab and go, and compact for getting through those thickets.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 25, 2019)

Looks good! I like your extra paracord storage.  What kind of Treking pole is that?  I have started carrying one pole most of the time.  Sure helps when traversing the steep stuff.


----------



## BeefMaster (Aug 25, 2019)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I finally got my gear sorted out. This is everything except my crossbow/rifle. Ultralight, easy to grab and go, and compact for getting through those thickets.View attachment 980993



I am digging that knife sheath.  If you don’t mind, who makes it?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 25, 2019)

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> The new Lone Wolf stands are only like 11 lbs. Never used one myself but that is supposed to be the lightest option unless you go with a tree saddle.


Lightest one on their website that is a climber is 14.7 pounds...


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 25, 2019)

BeefMaster said:


> I am digging that knife sheath.  If you don’t mind, who makes it?


Shankles homestead leatherworks. I had this one custom made


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 25, 2019)

jbogg said:


> Looks good! I like your extra paracord storage.  What kind of Treking pole is that?  I have started carrying one pole most of the time.  Sure helps when traversing the steep stuff.


I got it at Academy for like $9.99, don't remember the brand. It beats my old poplar stick with a stainless steel pointed endcap I made for sure. I can collapse it and put it in my pack at least.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 25, 2019)

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> The new Lone Wolf stands are only like 11 lbs. Never used one myself but that is supposed to be the lightest option unless you go with a tree saddle.



I can find a hang on that’s 11, but not a climber? I just looked on their website? I’d be interested in checking that out if it’s comfy and easy to hang and climb.

I’ve never tried a Lone Wolf, how are they compared to a Viper?


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 25, 2019)

Here's a topic we haven't covered. What camo are you sporting? I know as well as all of you that it really doesn't matter so long as you can sit still and be quiet. I got my first deer on an impromptu hunt with a friend on my parents property wearing all black. 
I spent the past 2 years putting together full suits of the camo I wanted when I was a teen in the late 90s, Advantage Timber, and Trebark Bigwoods. I accidently walked into a clearance sale a few weeks ago and got a full set of Mossy oak breakup country(Nomad) for $25. Personally, I've always been a fan of old school woodland camo.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 26, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> I can find a hang on that’s 11, but not a climber? I just looked on their website? I’d be interested in checking that out if it’s comfy and easy to hang and climb.
> 
> I’ve never tried a Lone Wolf, how are they compared to a Viper?



I’m telling ya Buckman you need to check out the YouTube videos for the JX 3 Hybrid by JX 3 Outdoors.  It weighs 9.5lbs without your climbing method.  It’s way more comfortable than any ultra light climber or lockon, and doubles as a pack frame.  There are lots of options for a climbing method.  I am using a LoneWolf Handclimber converted into a footclimber and am at right around 13 lbs total.  It carries like a dream, and I will be sitting in mine on opening morning way up high on a White Oak Lead waiting on Fuzzy to walk by.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 26, 2019)

jbogg said:


> I’m telling ya Buckman you need to check out the YouTube videos for the JX 3 Hybrid by JX 3 Outdoors.  It weighs 9.5lbs without your climbing method.  It’s way more comfortable than any ultra light climber or lockon, and doubles as a pack frame.  There are lots of options for a climbing method.  I am using a LoneWolf Handclimber converted into a footclimber and am at right around 13 lbs total.  It carries like a dream, and I will be sitting in mine on opening morning way up high on a White Oak Lead waiting on Fuzzy to walk by.



10-4. I definitely will when we scout/fish together soon


----------



## BeefMaster (Aug 26, 2019)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> Here's a topic we haven't covered. What camo are you sporting? I know as well as all of you that it really doesn't matter so long as you can sit still and be quiet. I got my first deer on an impromptu hunt with a friend on my parents property wearing all black.
> I spent the past 2 years putting together full suits of the camo I wanted when I was a teen in the late 90s, Advantage Timber, and Trebark Bigwoods. I accidently walked into a clearance sale a few weeks ago and got a full set of Mossy oak breakup country(Nomad) for $25. Personally, I've always been a fan of old school woodland camo.View attachment 981090View attachment 981091



I’ve become a big fan of multicam or it’s variants that our Uncle issues to the good guys. You can get it mighty cheap off of the web and it is surprisingly versatile.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Aug 26, 2019)

jbogg said:


> I’m telling ya Buckman you need to check out the YouTube videos for the JX 3 Hybrid by JX 3 Outdoors.  It weighs 9.5lbs without your climbing method.  It’s way more comfortable than any ultra light climber or lockon, and doubles as a pack frame.  There are lots of options for a climbing method.  I am using a LoneWolf Handclimber converted into a footclimber and am at right around 13 lbs total.  It carries like a dream, and I will be sitting in mine on opening morning way up high on a White Oak Lead waiting on Fuzzy to walk by.


That sounds like a sweet setup man! I've been thinking real hard about a saddle. Might get one next year.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Aug 26, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> I can find a hang on that’s 11, but not a climber? I just looked on their website? I’d be interested in checking that out if it’s comfy and easy to hang and climb.
> 
> I’ve never tried a Lone Wolf, how are they compared to a Viper?


I think the one I looked at was the Assault 2 hang on. I've got zero experience with hang on's and very little with climbing stands. I just recently started looking into getting off the ground and I haven't made up my mind.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 26, 2019)

10-4. I’m not sure where you live, but it might pay to check with Alexander’s in Blairsville for a Summit Viper. They usually sell the aluminum version for about $200. I’ve got a couple.

Also, a forum member just PMd a lone wolf he is wanting to sell, I’ll send it to you in case you’re interested in that one.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 26, 2019)

jbogg said:


> I’m telling ya Buckman you need to check out the YouTube videos for the JX 3 Hybrid by JX 3 Outdoors.  It weighs 9.5lbs without your climbing method.  It’s way more comfortable than any ultra light climber or lockon, and doubles as a pack frame.  There are lots of options for a climbing method.  I am using a LoneWolf Handclimber converted into a footclimber and am at right around 13 lbs total.  It carries like a dream, and I will be sitting in mine on opening morning way up high on a White Oak Lead waiting on Fuzzy to walk by.


I just can't see myself using a saddle. I love the weight, but it just doesn't seem practical to my preferred style of hunting. To each his own I guess. I sure hope you slay them though!


----------



## jbogg (Aug 26, 2019)

ddd-shooter said:


> I just can't see myself using a saddle. I love the weight, but it just doesn't seem practical to my preferred style of hunting. To each his own I guess. I sure hope you slay them though!



I understand. There is now way I could sit comfortably in a minimalist saddle.  The JX 3 is called the Hybrid for a reason.  It has a full length firm backrest with a seat like the Millenniums.  You can literally sit all day comfortably if you wanted to.  I hunted out of a tree lounge for 15 years, and then a summit Goliath for 10 Years.  It’s a good compromise between a traditional saddle and a climber, and light enough to carry up a mountain.  Lastly,  you can shoot 360 degrees around the tree since you can pivot so easily.  I have spoken with the developer several times and he really thought of everything.  Check out the YouTube videos.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Aug 26, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> 10-4. I’m not sure where you live, but it might pay to check with Alexander’s in Blairsville for a Summit Viper. They usually sell the aluminum version for about $200. I’ve got a couple.
> 
> Also, a forum member just PMd a lone wolf he is wanting to sell, I’ll send it to you in case you’re interested in that one.


Thanks for the heads up. That stand gobblinginthewoods is selling looks like deal but I've exhausted my hunting funds on boots and a new pack frame this year. Stone Glacier x curve frame and Lathrop and Son's boots! If I spend any more I'll have to take my wife to the beach to make up for it ?


----------



## splatek (Aug 26, 2019)

jbogg said:


> I understand. There is now way I could sit comfortably in a minimalist saddle.  The JX 3 is called the Hybrid for a reason.  It has a full length firm backrest with a seat like the Millenniums.  You can literally sit all day comfortably if you wanted to.  I hunted out of a tree lounge for 15 years, and then a summit Goliath for 10 Years.  It’s a good compromise between a traditional saddle and a climber, and light enough to carry up a mountain.  Lastly,  you can shoot 360 degrees around the tree since you can pivot so easily.  I have spoken with the developer several times and he really thought of everything.  Check out the YouTube videos.



Jbogg: That thing looks amazing! I sure do think it would take some getting used to, but you mention using a lone wolf hand climber modified as a foot climber(?) - is that something that you invented, or is there a vid for that...? Sounds super portable and light. 

Also, it seems to be out of stock right now. FYI, for anyone looking to drop the dough!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 26, 2019)

I just got done modifying my old trophy line tree saddle. I've had it for 15 years but never really hunted out of it a ton since it wasn't the most comfortable thing. I think my mod will make it comfy for at least half day sits.  By the time I walk up to a tree I can climb,setup and be hunting in less than 5 mins.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 26, 2019)

splatek said:


> Jbogg: That thing looks amazing! I sure do think it would take some getting used to, but you mention using a lone wolf hand climber modified as a foot climber(?) - is that something that you invented, or is there a vid for that...? Sounds super portable and light.
> 
> Also, it seems to be out of stock right now. FYI, for anyone looking to drop the dough!



The LoneWolf Handclimber used as a foot climber in conjunction with a saddle is practiced by a fair number of Saddle Hunters.  For all you would ever want to know about it including videos go to saddlehunter.com.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 26, 2019)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I just got done modifying my old trophy line tree saddle. I've had it for 15 years but never really hunted out of it a ton since it wasn't the most comfortable thing. I think my mod will make it comfy for at least half day sits.  By the time I walk up to a tree I can climb,setup and be hunting in less than 5 mins.


 
I really like how fast I can be hunting as well.  What mod did you make to improve comfort?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 27, 2019)

jbogg said:


> I really like how fast I can be hunting as well.  What mod did you make to improve comfort?


Took a board and fastened a cushion to it then put it in the bottom of the saddle web. It feels good, more like a suspended chair. It don't pinch and close up now. Same concept that saddles have designed for crane and suspension work.


----------



## Ghost G (Aug 28, 2019)

Bkeepr said:


> Does anyone besides me carry a personal locator beacon?  Worth every penny, I think.



Yes a Garmin In Reach.  The wife made me do it.  She should have just purchased more life insurance on me.


----------



## Ghost G (Aug 28, 2019)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I just got done modifying my old trophy line tree saddle. I've had it for 15 years but never really hunted out of it a ton since it wasn't the most comfortable thing. I think my mod will make it comfy for at least half day sits.  By the time I walk up to a tree I can climb,setup and be hunting in less than 5 mins.


 
I've got a Tree Saddle, and would love to see your mod.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 28, 2019)

tons of good inf thanks ,  if or when you shoot a bear When do you field dress the animals,,   see pictures of dead bear in trucks  z( look to be not dress)  ???
good luck to all and thanks for any info     steve


----------



## Pig Predator (Aug 28, 2019)

Field dress asap. Just like anything else if your far from the truck.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 31, 2019)

So we're just 2 weeks out! I took advantage of a labor day sale and got a nice water bottle for $14.99 to finish out my kit with. I also did some "Rattle can camo" on some of my gear. I know it's excessive and unnecessary, but it keeps me busy and focused.


----------



## splatek (Sep 11, 2019)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> So we're just 2 weeks out! I took advantage of a labor day sale and got a nice water bottle for $14.99 to finish out my kit with. I also did some "Rattle can camo" on some of my gear. I know it's excessive and unnecessary, but it keeps me busy and focused.



Man those RTIC bottles are great; got a store near me and they have 50, 70, sometimes even 80% off sales, randomly. At 4th of July, they were practically giving stuff away, I got a ton of stuff including a big old cooler in hopes that I'll be filling it with some meat this season. HAHA. 

My gear setup doesn't look quite as refined as some of y'alls', but I think like what I found in fishing, that the more I do it, the more I realize what I _really_ need and what I _really _don't. My fishing setup has been stripped down to a collapsible eagle claw that can throw flies or spinners; handful of flies; 1-2 spinners; shot, bobber, hook.  Can always dig for live bait.

Anyhow, here's my setup for the first day, subject to change with experience. 

Snake boots, tarp, summit climber, hiking pole (maybe), xtra strength trash bags/gloves, paracord, first aid kit (benadryl, wound cream, tweezers, etc), protein bar, map, compass, mosquito defense, flashlight, sitdrag, camo facemask, wind up flashlight, camping stove, lighter (I'll probably keep a can of gas and some MREs at camp), battery charger, waterproof matches, old bag, axe (likely won't hike out with me, but for camp wood), 

Inside that little front fanny pack: extra knife and extra scalpel blades for my primary knife, crossbow cocking string, extra flashlight, water tabs, crossbow/bow string wax, rail lube.



This is how it might all look on my back on the hike in.... Still playing with this. 
Not shown is camping gear: Hammock, accessories, if I go that route and Toilet Paper/Paper Towels; orange vest. And don't criticize my gear please: that bow (Diamond Archery Provider) and that crossbow (Bear X) were both free. I will probably upgrade eventually, but for now, they oughtta do the trick.



I am open to suggestions for making things easier, etc.


----------



## jbogg (Sep 11, 2019)

splatek said:


> Man those RTIC bottles are great; got a store near me and they have 50, 70, sometimes even 80% off sales, randomly. At 4th of July, they were practically giving stuff away, I got a ton of stuff including a big old cooler in hopes that I'll be filling it with some meat this season. HAHA.
> 
> My gear setup doesn't look quite as refined as some of y'alls', but I think like what I found in fishing, that the more I do it, the more I realize what I _really_ need and what I _really _don't. My fishing setup has been stripped down to a collapsible eagle claw that can throw flies or spinners; handful of flies; 1-2 spinners; shot, bobber, hook.  Can always dig for live bait.
> 
> ...



Your gear list looks pretty complete.  I carried my Summit Goliath once last year and cussed myself all the way in to my spot and all the way back to the truck.  Told my buddy that if he ever heard me mention carrying my climber again to just shoot me ahead of time and put me out of my misery.


----------



## splatek (Sep 11, 2019)

Jbogg, that's encouraging... Lol


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 11, 2019)

Love my summits, but I also rarely go more than a mile in. I’m one of the few who believe you don’t have to go 60 miles in for bear. Lol


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 11, 2019)

ddd-shooter said:


> Love my summits, but I also rarely go more than a mile in. I’m one of the few who believe you don’t have to go 60 miles in for bear. Lol


51 yards is all you need to go!


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 11, 2019)

The older i get the more im liking my hammock seat.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 12, 2019)

Last few years i've been setting a climber in an active area and leave it.  Hunt it and do a lot of still hunting as conditions vary.  I can't haul a stand around much anymore.


----------

